
Show HN: Localname – Provide Access to Your Local Development Server [macOS] - znq
https://github.com/mobilejazz/localname
======
znq
To give some background: This project was part of the Bugfender suite of
developer tools to make developer's life a little bit easier every day.

Localname was built by Mobile Jazz and Bugfender as a commercial product
experiment. But in the end the ROI wasn't there for us, so we decided all
marketing and product efforts and release it as a free-to-use open source
version.

